# Second spawn! Metallic trouble pair! :P



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

Trying (again! ) 3rd time to get these two to make some pretty fry! Figured another round of conditioning and i prepped two other females with the hope that at least one will work out! They are separated at the moment but with hope tomorrow or this evening romance will be in the air right? 
it is a bit of an older pic of mom , shes got a lot more metallic to her now!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

OOOHHHH!!!! They are so beautiful. I cant wait to see the fry


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

oh, also good luck with your spawn. I hope it works this time


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Spawn spawn spawn


----------



## mercedesbenz25 (Oct 29, 2013)

Those are some beautiful fish! I can't wait to see the fry!


----------



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

I released the female last night since she seemed to be in the mood and this morning they are chasing all over the place! And we've got some very impressive nests all over the place hah


----------



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

woooooo!!!!

hooray! They are still doing their work and are looking great! the female has taken a very very tiny amount of damage and dad is doing a great job getting a few eggs at a time and then re-embracing! Time to get the fry food going!


----------



## KSbetta (Jan 8, 2014)

Can imaging yr excitement level when they spawned...now the fun part begins.

BTW, saw yr use of 'money plant' - to absorb the ammonia, be sure to remove the rotten leaves.


----------



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

KSbetta said:


> Can imaging yr excitement level when they spawned...now the fun part begins.
> 
> BTW, saw yr use of 'money plant' - to absorb the ammonia, be sure to remove the rotten leaves.


ah will do! I always vac out leaves, it was more to provide shade. those were my two other conditioned females in case things went south with my first female. Everyone is going back into the sorority tank soon though and mom is gonna get some rest and solo time


----------



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

grr ;-; cant seem to figure out how this forum posts youtube videos.  dunno if a mod can correct it and show the code? I searched the forum and found nothing to hint. bleh!


----------

